# Normais climatológicas 1971-2000 Porto Serra do Pilar



## paulamir (28 Set 2012 às 17:22)

Boa tarde,
gostaria de saber se alguém tem e pode disponibilizar as normais climatológicas referentes ao periodo 1971-2000, para o Porto, Serra do Pilar, que contenha os dados referentes à humidade relativa e vento. Na página do IM só encontro as informações da temperatura e precipitação.
Muito obrigada,
Paula Miranda


----------



## Carlos Dias (28 Set 2012 às 17:27)

paulamir disse:


> Boa tarde,
> gostaria de saber se alguém tem e pode disponibilizar as normais climatológicas referentes ao periodo 1971-2000, para o Porto, Serra do Pilar, que contenha os dados referentes à humidade relativa e vento. Na página do IM só encontro as informações da temperatura e precipitação.
> Muito obrigada,
> Paula Miranda



Uma pergunta...Normais Climatológicas temos a 1931-1960....1961-1990 e 1991-2020.....desconheço este período de pesquisa..

www.meteoclima.com.br


----------



## paulamir (28 Set 2012 às 18:53)

No site do IM (www.meteo.pt) estão disponiveis para consulta as últimas normais climatológicas (1971-2000), mas só para os dados referentes à temperatura e precipitação e precisava de completar a minha pesquisa com os dados referentes ao vento e humidade relativa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Out 2012 às 11:24)

paulamir disse:


> No site do IM (www.meteo.pt) estão disponiveis para consulta as últimas normais climatológicas (1971-2000), mas só para os dados referentes à temperatura e precipitação e precisava de completar a minha pesquisa com os dados referentes ao vento e humidade relativa.



Sim, as normais fazem-se com a inclusão de 30 anos de dados, mas não precisam de ser espaçadas, cada uma delas, por 30 anos. Bastam 10.

E isso é apenas uma referência, há normais, por exemplo, de 1947-1972, entre outras, que por vezes não puderam ser concluídas por diversas razões, mas nem por isso são menos válidas.

Existem as de 1961-90, 1971-00 e brevemente irão sair as de 1981-10. Brevemente podem ser alguns anos. Mas nem todos os dados são disponibilizados. Eu próprio tenho cá por casa dados de vento, horas de sol, entre outros, de várias normais climatológicas, mas quase todas elas são do período 1941-70. Daí para a frente esses dados ainda não estão compilados nem são partilhados, pelo menos de forma oficial.

Mas mesmo de períodos mais antigos, cá por casa não tenho as normais da Serra do Pilar.


----------

